# So.. how do demos work?



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Usually just drop off your credit card or drivers license and they hand you a board.

Reverse camber is the shit though. Super awesome for a pow board. Bites hard and stays "afloat" with minimal effort.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

damn, that easy huh?

I'm guessing I could just drop off my board there for the day? I'm gonna keep a look out next week..


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, easy peasy. Really depends on where you are too. At my local hill, the dudes who run the demo days work at the local board shop. So I don't even need to drop anything off. Just grab and go.

All you gotta do is ask. But I can't see it being any more difficult than dropping your CC or license.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

hahaha thats really funny cause i was there yesterday trying out all the different boards, basically you give them your credit card info, and you can try out different bindings and boards, it was 10$ for all day plus lift ticket.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

myschims said:


> hahaha thats really funny cause i was there yesterday .


Nice haha, I got a bit sun burnt.. was a sweet day.

Well damn, I'm going up to Kwood next weekend and I think they charge $50 for all day demos. Dammit.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

They charge for Demos? Or for Rentals of high end equipment? 

Demos i consider when all the companies come in and show off their stuff, just give a credit card and ID as stated and go at it..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

go to the table, drop a credit card on their ass, pick a board, let the monkey put your bindings on backwards, and then ride off

or if you live in vancouver, you ride your own board because demos dont exist


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> They charge for Demos? Or for Rentals of high end equipment?
> 
> Demos i consider when all the companies come in and show off their stuff, just give a credit card and ID as stated and go at it..



Yeah, I just called kirkwood's "Demo Center" and they said it costs 50 bucks. I think that might be different from the tents sitting outside. I'll stop by the tents next week and see what's up.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea we have the Demo centers here too..its just another way of saying "Not the normal shit 2x4's we rent to people".


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Two different things.

Demo Center- Shop that is part of the resort, charges for use of their high end equipment but will deduct it from the sales price if you happen to buy. 

Demo Days- Factory reps come to the mountain with their tents and free demos. Our spring one was yesterday and most reps had next years gear. Some were selling off this years demos for a good price.

Demo days are a one day event, the demo center is open every day.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

A few vendors didnt really seem to bring enough to demo though this time...I had to wait 3 hours for some dude to bring back the only pair of L Auto Evers that K2 brought...lame. Granted its more the guys fault, but still sucked ...demos end at 2...they come in at like 1:30...lol

Did get to try the new NS Evo, just not for me with all of the chop i ride through.

MORAL OF THE STORY: Dont be a douche and demo a board/bindings all day. Other people want to try the shit out too. Do your 30 mins to an hour and give it back for something else. Of course this doesnt pertain to renting from a demo center...


----------

